# Gecko Identification



## Christian (Feb 24, 2016)

Hello, I found this Gecko in the Kimberly Region of Western Australia while I was searching for firewood. 
It looked very angry so I decided not to disturb him more. I found him under a dead piece of wood.

Can someone identify it?

Thank you


----------



## BredliFreak (Feb 24, 2016)

A nice looking northern spiny tail, great shots!


----------



## Christian (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks mate!


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 24, 2016)

Yep. _Strophurus cilaris cilaris_.


----------



## Herpo (Feb 25, 2016)

BredliFreak said:


> A nice looking northern spiny tail, great shots!


Dammit, beat me to it Bredli! On ya! Gorgeous little animals though, love the mouth and the attitude!


----------



## BredliFreak (Feb 25, 2016)

Yeah. He has inverted roughie patterning, looks a bit like a carpet (not the snake). Stunning individual


----------



## Christian (Feb 26, 2016)

Unfortunatley the pictures aren't very clear. This happened because the gecko squirted some fluid on my camera lens and I didn't notice!


----------



## BrownHash (Feb 26, 2016)

Christian said:


> Unfortunatley the pictures aren't very clear. This happened because the gecko squirted some fluid on my camera lens and I didn't notice!



Yeah, they'll do that. Its part of their defence mechanism. Some of the local indigenous groups in the Kimberley wont go near them because they have the belief that they will make you go blind.


----------

